# Dogs like plastic bottles???



## gerberianshepsky (Mar 20, 2009)

Im pretty sure its not good for a dog to have hold of a water bottle but mine sure loves them. I buy Quino nice _expensive_ toys but he goes for my water bottle. I supervise when he is playing with it but I aways take it away. He lOves it so much!!!does yours?

I think its the noise it makes. What should I give him instead?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

There are a couple of problems with plastic bottles - mine loved the two liter pop ones and gallon milk jugs (that was what I had) First they chew off pieces - not a good thing. Then, they think full bottles are OK to chew! (As in when you step inside a store in the dead of winter and leave your milk in the cab of the truck along with your dog -- or maybe it was a jug of water...


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Diabla loves bottles. For some misterious reason she doesn't shred them to piees as she would do with any other object, toy or not. I give her a new one about twice a week, but that's her. The minute I see there is a bottle with a piece missing, no more bottles for her, ever.


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

There are these earth friendly toys at petsmart that are plastic bottles inside sock type animals. you can replace the bottles and the cloth is washable. It's safe and the dogs love the noise. My girl has a piggy.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Both Ronja and Abby love playing with empty water bottles. They enjoy the crinkling sound they make when they bite down on them or when we move them around before throwing them. 

We take the caps off the bottles before giving them to the dogs, since they're easily chewed off without the dog even trying, and that can be dangerous. We also supervise play with the bottles and discourage the dogs from just sitting there chewing on them. We usually use them to throw or have the dogs jump for them (holding them up) or search for them (crinkle the bottle and hide behind you).

If your dog loves water bottles but you're worried about giving them to him, you might want to consider getting the Firehose Water Bottle Tug. It's a tug toy that you can put an empty water bottle inside. All the crinkling, but the firehose outside protects the bottle from being chewed up. 

About 1/4 of the way down on this page -
http://elitek9.com/Tugs_Training/index.htm


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh boy, Khyber went though a stage at about 3.5 months old where he just loved empty water bottles. I think he really liked the novelty of the crushability(is that even a real word?) and the neat crackly sound they make. We quickly learned to put the recycling bin up because he was always raiding bottles from there.

I didn't allow him to play with them long as I was afraid he would chew off small pieces and swallow them.

One of my favorites is the large version of this:Hol-ee Roller 

It's squishy and bouncy and good for playing in the house because it's not got the destructive weight of a solid ball.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'll never forget when I got Tex in 1982 his breeder mentioned his favorite toy was an empty gallon milk jug - I thought she was pulling my leg until I gave him one. 

Over the years I've learned that the gallon water/milk jugs are indeed some of the all time favorites of many Hooligans (currently Cuz & Jolly Balls are more popular with them than the jugs). 

It's funny, I've never had any of the Hooligans try to play with one of my full plastic bottles, they seem to know once the lids are removed and they're empty, they're free to play with them.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Empty bottles are a favorite here too. If there happens to be one sitting on top of the trash can...it's irresistible  I don't really mind, they crinkle the bottle till it gets crushed, chew the cap off, rip off the label, chew the mouth a little and then start bugging me for a new one. I always watch them carefully but they've never tried to ingest any of it so I am okay with them playing with bottles once in a while.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Mine won't touch them. Don't know why but they just are not interested in them.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

Empty bottles are a favorite here too, but mostly for the pup, the 4 yr old GSD doesn't touch them


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm going to give this a try, thanks for the idea. Hmmm, with summer coming maybe fill them up partially, freeze and then give to the pups to play with after removing the cap. As the ice melts it would cool them off some, too. Hmmm, what could I use for doggie safe kool-aid?

I like the firehose idea, and it's not an expensive toy either


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Riley's MomI'm going to give this a try, thanks for the idea. Hmmm, with summer coming maybe fill them up partially, freeze and then give to the pups to play with after removing the cap. As the ice melts it would cool them off some, too.


Bottles are the best. Filled or empty. Always good to remove the cap and any loose pieces of plastic that can be swallowed. Blake plays soccer with the bottle and loves the noise it makes. He once stole a full bottle while in the car and spilled everything over the back seat. Luckily we have a waterproof cover. It bothered him more than us as he didn't know how to stand/sit/down on the wet pool. 
Really a super toy for them!


----------



## wolfish_one (Dec 12, 2008)

Yep, Scarlett loves her bottles. I'll take the cap, ring and label off then she has a blast making noise with it. I take it away when she starts to chew the ends. She doesn't get one unless supervised.

She does leave the bottle alone if there's a cap on. She just gives me the "Hurry up and finish that" look. LOL


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My trainer lets her dogs have the bottles and trained them that when they get the cap off to bring it to her and they get a treat!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Mine aren't interested in water bottles, except Ozzy was for awhile quite adept at getting the caps off the bottles for the water cooler. Lesson learned, we now keep them in the closet. "Hello Culligan Man, can we have some extra caps? Why? Oh, well ya know......"


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna loves them, and I know it's mainly because of the noise. I give her empty plastic coke bottles but only when I'm sitting there with her supervising. When they start looking like she could get any piece off, in the trash it goes.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax loves them too. She runs around the house crunching it and driving dh nuts with the noise.*L* Peanut butter jars are by far her favorite!


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Peanut butter jars are by far her favorite!


Blake pulls up his lips if he smells peanut butter or something that had peanut butter in it!!! Maybe I'll try a jar that had fish spread in...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

we had a boxer do that with any tobacco product. We should have trained him as a drug dog!


----------

